# What to do till spring?



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks to Lynn on here I found a trainer. I'm sooooo excited about this, she's trained some really amazing teams and is much much much more qualified than anyone else we've trained with. We don't start up till the weather is warmer though in the spring! 

How am I going to survive that long without agility? lol I swear it's addicting...


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am going through the same thing right now, no place to do Agililty. Too much snow outside and no place inside to practice. Our first trials start in March and I don't know how I am going to get any practice in before then.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Your welcome  and I expect you and Mia are going to have an amazing time. What about finding a club/trainer and doing some Rally with Mia? I always found that Rally was a good break for my agility dogs and they love it, also increases their focus and control nicely to benefit agility training.
Other suggestions are to get and then work through the following:
Susan Garrett's Crate Games (cheap and good) & One Jump dvd (more money but certainly worth it)
Greg Derritt's Agility Foundations dvd (again more money but very good)


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Right now, I'm working a lot of handling skills with NADAC hoops, tunnels and table. Lars is taking 3 - 4 months off from contacts, weaves, and jumps so his body can take a break. He's the slam-o-matic out on the course and I want him to have a long and healthy career. So, every winter, we'll switch it to all four on the floor training. Debbie Gross Saunders mentioned this scheduling at a seminar of hers I went to and it totally makes sense for us. 

But, he and I are going to go full throttle in obedience training in the winter! So far, so good with progress on our novice ob stuff and I'm hoping to bring him out in that sometime in March. We'll try to bang out that CD and some RAE legs before we head back to slam-o-matic agility for the spring/summer/fall.


----------



## dbulick (May 10, 2010)

I am actually STARTING my puppy agility classes tonight. Really looking forward to it, though the weather has been a little rainy lately, it looks great today!


----------

